# Gesperrte User Freischalten



## hofi15 (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem das ich auf einem MP270 zwei gesperrte User habe der admin login funktioniert jedoch noch. Da ich das Programm von dem Panel nicht besitze kann ich auch keine Userdaten neu laden. Des weiteren hat der Hersteller dieser Software keine Übersicht in das Programm eingebaut um die User zu bearbeiten oder neu an zu legen. Gibt es eine möglichkeit im Panel in einer Datei die Userdaten zu verändern?

Ich danke euch für eure hilfe und freue mich schon auf reichliche Info´s!!!

MFG Hofi


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Mai 2011)

da würde ich spontan folgenden Versuch wagen: die Benutzerverwaltung mit Prosave vom Panel holen, auf ein anderes mit Benutzerverwaltung aufspielen, dort bearbeiten, wieder sichern und auf das Original einspielen.

... oder das MP270 hat einen CF-Schacht? dann die Dateien im Filesystem suchen, kopieren, und auf einem PC mit Flex ES eine Runtimesimulation starten und dort mit Benutzerverwaltung usw...


----------



## PN/DP (2 Mai 2011)

hofi15 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine möglichkeit im Panel in einer Datei die Userdaten zu verändern?


Die Benutzerdatei ist *\FLASH\Simatic\pdata.pwl*
Die Datei ist allerdings verschlüsselt und kann nur mit der Benutzerverwaltung in der Runtime bearbeitet werden.
Veränderungen mit anderen Mitteln beschädigen die Datei.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, die Password-Datei wieder herzustellen, doch ich vermute mal, keine davon wurde bei Deinem MP270 genutzt bzw. es ist jetzt zu spät dafür.
Hat der Hersteller vielleicht eine Benutzer-Export/Import-Funktion eingebaut?



hofi15 schrieb:


> Da ich das Programm von dem Panel nicht besitze kann ich auch keine Userdaten neu laden. Des weiteren hat der Hersteller dieser Software keine Übersicht in das Programm eingebaut um die User zu bearbeiten oder neu an zu legen.


Wenn der Hersteller Euch nicht eingewiesen hat, daß Ihr Backups erstellen müßt und kein Backup und kein flexible-Quellprojekt übergeben hat, dann den Hersteller zum kostenlosen Wiederherstellen der Funktionalität verdonnern. 
Wenn der Hersteller nicht zügig kooperiert, dann gibt es Möglichkeiten, wie Du die Benutzer selber wieder entsperren kannst (wenn Du dazu berechtigt bist!).

Doch *bevor Du irgendetwas tust*: zunächst per Control Panel > Backup *ein komplett-Backup auf CF-Card erstellen!*

Ist ein aktuelles Backup auf CF-Card vorhanden?
Dann dieses über Control Panel > Restore zurückspielen, danach sind alle User wieder so wie zum Zeitpunkt des Backups.

Hast Du ein zweites Panel, wo eine Benutzerverwaltung mit drauf ist?
Dann ist der Vorschlag vom Perfektionist machbar.

Hast Du WinCC flexible ES, möglichst die gleiche Version, mit der das MP270-Projekt erstellt wurde?
Dann kannst Du Dir eine neue Benutzerdatei erstellen: einfach in einem neuen (leeren) flexible-Projekt Deine gewünschten Benutzer anlegen und alles generieren. Danach gibt es im Projektverzeichnis eine Datei <projektname>*.pwx*. Diese Datei zu *pdata.pwl* umbenennen, auf eine CF-Card kopieren und mit dem Windows Explorer des MP270 von der CF-Card nach \FLASH\Simatic\ kopieren. Die Runtime auf dem MP270 vorher beenden.

Oder ein neues flexible-Projekt mit einer Benutzerverwaltung erstellen oder ein vorhandenes Projekt benutzen, die Runtime-Simulation starten und mit der Benutzerverwaltung der Runtime Deine Benutzer anlegen. Danach die *.pwx wie beschrieben auf das MP270 bringen.

Falls Du keine CF-Card hast, dann könntest Du die Datei auch über einen freigegebenen Ordner im Netzwerk auf das MP270 kopieren. Eventuell funktioniert am MP270 auch ein USB-Stick, der maximal 512MB groß sein darf.

Das erstellen/bearbeiten von Benutzerdateien mit einem anderen als dem Original-Projekt habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, deshalb sehe ich noch eine eventuelle Hürde:
Hoffentlich speichert Siemens die Benutzergruppen in der Benutzerdatei nur mit der Gruppennummer, damit mit Fremd-Runtime erstellte/bearbeitete Benutzerdateien mit der Ziel-Runtime kompatibel sind. Möglicherweise müssen alle Benutzer als Administrator angelegt werden?

Harald


----------



## hofi15 (2 Mai 2011)

*Danke*

Also nach dem ihr mir jetzt so viel darüber geschrieben habt möchte ich mich herzlich bei euch bedanken ich werde morgen wenn ich das Panel wieder zur Verfügung habe gleich mal testen ob das so geht und dann rückmeldung geben! Auf jeden fall danke für die raschen antworten und hilfestellungen.

MFG Hofi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Mai 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls Du keine CF-Card hast, dann könntest Du die Datei auch über einen freigegebenen Ordner im Netzwerk auf das MP270 kopieren. Eventuell funktioniert am MP270 auch ein USB-Stick, der maximal 512MB groß sein darf.



Hier gabs auch mal einen Treiber: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4409&highlight=USB-Treiber


----------



## hofi15 (3 Mai 2011)

*Gelöst*

Hallo, und nocheinmal ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN!

Ich habe mich jetzt mit dem Win CC Flex einem MP370 und einem MP277 gespielt ich konnte die datei* pdata.pwl* austauschen wie ich wollte er hat es immer wieder erkannt den Vorgang habe ich wie folgt durchgeführt:

-Neues Projekt in WinCCflex erstellen (mit Assistent)
-Dann die Benutzer Anlegen
-Generieren
-Speichern
-Die Datei mit der endung *.pwx *in dem Verzeichnis in welchem das Projekt    liegt in den selben ordner Kopieren
-Die kopierte Datei umbenennen auf *pdata.pwl*
-pdata.pwl auf eine CF Karte in das verzeichniss Flash/SIMATIC kopiern
-Speicherkarte in das ausgeschaltete Panel stecken
-booten danach die runtime nicht starten
-Die Datei von der CF Karte in den ordner Flash/simatic auf dem Panel kopieren
-Runtime starten und schon sollte es fertig sein.

Ich habe die datei im WinCC für ein MP277 erstellt und in ein MP370 gespielt hat funktioniert. Ich kann jedoch keine Garantie darauf geben das das überall funtioniert.

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben

MFG Hofi


----------



## PN/DP (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo Hofi,

vielen Dank für das ausprobieren und den Bericht.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich da noch:
1. Funktionierte der Austausch der pdata.pwl auch mit Deinem eigentlichen Problem-Panel MP270?
2. Hast Du vor dem Anlegen der Benutzer auch Benutzergruppen angelegt und die Benutzer eingestuft oder hast Du alle Benutzer als Administrator angelegt?
3. Mit welcher WinCCflexible-Version hast Du die neue pdata.pwl erzeugt und von welcher WinCCflexible-Version stammen die Projekte auf den Panels?

Von welcher WinCCflexible-Version eine Runtime auf einem Panel stammt kann man anhand der Image-Version ermitteln.
Die Image-Version wird in der Titelzeile des Loaders und unter Control Panel > OP > Device angezeigt.
Welche WinCCflexible-Version zu der Image-Version gehört siehe hier:
Liste WinCC flexible Imageversionen
Liste ProTool Imageversionen

Harald


----------



## hofi15 (5 Mai 2011)

Frage1.: Funktionierte der Austausch der pdata.pwl auch mit Deinem eigentlichen Problem-Panel MP270?

AW 1.: Ich kann es noch nicht sagen. Im moment ist alles für das eigendliche Panel Vorbereitet fals es dazu kommt das der Letzte User auch noch gesperrt wird. So bald ich es weis werde ich dir das bekannt geben.


Frag 2.: Hast Du vor dem Anlegen der Benutzer auch Benutzergruppen angelegt  und die Benutzer eingestuft oder hast Du alle Benutzer als Administrator  angelegt?

AW 2.: Ich habe 2 Gruppen in dem Projekt zum einem die Admingruppe und zum anderen eine Usergruppe Passwortlevel 5. Verwendet habe nur die Admingruppe (PWL 9) 

Frage 3.: Mit welcher WinCCflexible-Version hast Du die neue pdata.pwl erzeugt  und von welcher WinCCflexible-Version stammen die Projekte auf den  Panels?

AW 3.: Im Moment arbeite ich mit WinCC Flex 2007. Die Panels mit denen ich getestet habe stammen auch von dieser Version. Das betroffene Panel kann ich im jetzigem augenblick nicht verwenden um nach zu sehen.


MFG Hofi


----------

